# Marrying A Foreign National Outside Of South Africa



## Njebe (Apr 21, 2016)

Howzit everyone. 

This is the first time I'm actually posting anything on any forum ever so please bear with me if this question was actually discussed already or I'm breaking any forum etiquette.

I'm a German national. My fiancee is South African we have been doing the long distance thing, between SA and German, for about a year and a half and we are intending to get married later this year and then settle in SA. We are playing with the idea of getting married in Cyprus.
Now there is a myriad of questions that we are struggling to find answers to.
The most important ones for us right now would be:

A) How does a marriage, that was not solemnised within South Africa, affect the process of applying for a spousal visa with work endorsement? We know that international couples have to go for an interview with an immigration officer when marrying within SA. Now if we were to get married overseas would this rule still apply? And if so were would we have to go? 

B) Would it be less bureaucracy getting married within South Africa? 

C) I'd also like to know if I would be able to apply for a work endorsement from within SA or can that also only be done from the country of origin?

Is there anybody on here that is or was in a similar situation in recent years?
Any insigth would be greatly appreciated

Cheers,
Njebe


----------

